# Into the Hills



## User (2 Apr 2013)




----------



## HovR (2 Apr 2013)

Great photos, and a lovely area of the country you live in!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (2 Apr 2013)

Love the photos!


----------



## coffeejo (2 Apr 2013)

Another one to add to the Must Go list. Superb.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Apr 2013)

Roads look in much better condition than mine. Looks a great area to cycle in.


----------



## ankaradan (3 Apr 2013)

a beautiful ride, looked a bit chilly though


----------

